# USAT Hudson Smoke Unit



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this subject has come up before, but I couldn't find anything on it in a search of prior topics. How do you improve the function of the smoke unit? Mine varies from little to no output.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, the thing I did was plug up the holes that send some of the smoke down to the steam chests so it all comes out the stack. Nick Jr


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Nick, after taking it apart, I foiund the problem. I had fried the heating element. And I think I did this by accidently putting Dept 56 Magic Smoke in it instead of LGB smoke fliud.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, you can get another element either from USAT or the manufacturer of the Turbo Smoke Unit. If you need their info let me know. OR, maybe some one knows of a better heating element that will drop in. Nick Jr


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

TAStudios is the outfit that makes that particular smoke unit and they can sell you the same heating element or they have different ohmage??/resistance elements available so you can fine tune those smoke units. In the past I've rebuilt those smoke units by installing 2 or more heating elements to produce more smoke... Only drawback is you have to be handy with a soldering gun/iron../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, I ordered a replacement unit from USAT because the PC board looked suspicious, lots of poor solder joints. I also found an old topic that talked of removing the horseshoe and defector that is supposed to direct the smoke to the cylinders. I'll let you know the results when I get it back together. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Update. Got the replacement unit installed this morning. Smokes likes any unit I've ever seen from MTH. New unit has been redesigned with revised PC board, heating element, blower motor enclosure and no smoke deflector.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have the TAS unit, and it works well. There was an issue with the installation in the Hudson, some units were not properly insulated from the rest of the loco. The TAS people will tell you what specifically to look for and correct if this is an issue. 

It was not all Hudsons that had the problem, installation method was same, but hit or miss if the insulation problem surfaced. Symptom was blown up smoke unit not making much or any smoke. 

Hope this helps, 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 09/03/2008 9:28 PM
I have the TAS unit, and it works well. There was an issue with the installation in the Hudson, some units were not properly insulated from the rest of the loco. The TAS people will tell you what specifically to look for and correct if this is an issue. 
It was not all Hudsons that had the problem, installation method was same, but hit or miss if the insulation problem surfaced. Symptom was blown up smoke unit not making much or any smoke. 
Hope this helps, 
Greg



So that's why the new unit had black vinyl tape on both sides. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting, not having one of these locos, I gather there is some metal in close proximity, and the loco shell and/or frame is electrically "hot" somehow... keep an eye on the tape, make sure no sharp edges nearby to cut through it. 

The unit itself is a great unit, but it has no patience with shorts! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim that's great news that USA took care of you and it's a real smoker.. 
Just wondering how many MTH loco's you own or loco's that have been converted to MTH DCS??


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 09/16/2008 3:12 PM
Jim that's great news that USA took care of you and it's a real smoker.." border=0> 
Just wondering how many MTH loco's you own or loco's that have been converted to MTH DCS??



Chuck,I haven't gotten into DCS. I'm running DCC and AirWire. Thought about DCS, but having seen all the issues a friend of mine has trying to run his challenger on our modular layout during the Christmas holidays, I don't think I'm ready for it.


----------

